# Remember this come election day...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> We will have Healthcare which is FAR BETTER than ObamaCare, at a FAR LOWER COST - BIG PREMIUM REDUCTION. PEOPLE WITH PRE EXISTING CONDITIONS WILL BE PROTECTED AT AN EVEN HIGHER LEVEL THAN NOW. HIGHLY UNPOPULAR AND UNFAIR INDIVIDUAL MANDATE ALREADY TERMINATED. YOU'RE WELCOME!


The above is a TWEET from Trump. So when you see all the political ads saying Trump doesn't care about people with Pre-existing conditions.... they are lying to you.

:thumb:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

And Trump will have the plan in two weeks, right!!
It is always two weeks away.

Reminds me of a sign I saw outside a small bar... In BIG LETTERS it said:

FREE BEER
in tiny letters...tomorrow.. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh... I agree he needs to outline his plans and tell people what they are.

Just like Biden and harris need to answer "will they Pack the courts"... they cant say... elect me and I will show you.

But what I am getting at is everyone is saying that Trump will cut coverage for people with pre-existing conditions. He has said over and over that he wont in his plan. So if people are keeping track of Trumps lies... Well here is a lie by Biden/harris. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

another tweet by trump...



> Republicans must state loudly and clearly that WE are going to provide much better Healthcare at a much lower cost. Get the word out! Will always protect pre-existing conditions!!!


I will again say... tell us how or show us your plan. Also I think the reason why many "republicans" are not screaming this out... is because they are in the pockets to lobbyists. Along with Dem's as well..... medical has big pockets and employ about 33% of the work force or something like that... either 1 in 3 or 1 in 4 work for a medical related field. IE: hospitals, manufactoring of medical stuff, selling medical stuff, deliverying medical stuff, book work, etc. And these are people who are not seeing patients.... then throw in your doctors, nurses, PA, rehabing, etc.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They all know it Chuck, but they will continue to deny it to take advantage of the under informed. Unless you are isolated in a mud hut somewhere in the Kalahari you know that loosing pre existing conditions isn't true.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

I believe the liberals or media are under the impression if you say it enough times it then becomes "true".

Lets look at some of the stuff they are still saying...

1. RUSSIA COLLUSION.... yep that has been proven false and it is actually the other way around... Hillary colluded not Trump.

2. Trump is RACIST and the whole South Carolina "good people".... remember he was talking about the people debating about the statue and they both have good arguments... not the white supremeist that mowed down people with his vehicle. But that has been proven that the quote was taken out of context over and over. Then the not "denouncing" racisim... HE HAS OVER AND OVER. Funny how Mach disappeared after we showed him some things.... oke:

3. Kids in cages (the pictures).... Hmmmm.... .that was under the OBAMA Administration.... and it was proven then.

4. Pre-existing condition people will lose insurance... NOPE (see above)

These are 4 things that Biden/Harris ticket are running on and each have been proven false over and over and over again. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This fall it's commander and chief or liar and thief. A man that keeps his promises or a man who can't keep his promises because he promises both ways. Also he doesn't wear a mask like a bank robber, but he does shake down foreign gov and sells himself to the highest bidder at the expense of the American people. Then there is Karmala who is even a worse person. The only black DNA in her belonged to Willie Brown.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another tidbit...

You heard during this Hearing for Amy Coney Barret that the Senators keep talking about the ACA or Obamacare...

Well how many of the Dem's who ran for the presidency talked about a MEDICARE FOR ALL.... so that would be replacing the ACA. How many of the Dem's in congress have signed on to bills or plans for a medicare for all... how about AOC, Bernie, Harris, etc. Many many have called for a "need" for MEDICARE FOR ALL.... So why are they so worried about protecting the ACA????

yes think about this.

Here is a video on Tucker last night. You might not have to agree with him. But look up for yourselves these facts.


----------

